# Weird creature swimming around in my cichlid tank!



## Dusty30 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey all. I was doing a water change and I noticed this weird looking thing swimming around in my tank and it kind of freaked me out. Never seen this before. I am wondering if it is normal or harmful. I just switched to a sand substrate about a month ago. I have never come across something like this which is why it kind of freaked me out. I caught one and have only seen one other in tank walking on sand. They wiggle when moving. I am hoping someone can identify these critters so I can either kill them or leave them. Pic is here



http://imgur.com/b0l8P


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big are they? They are some sort of insect larvae, and shouldn't be harmful. Are the fish not eating them?


----------



## Dusty30 (Jan 3, 2015)

They are about an inch in legth and have just seen two of them and captured one I am guessing they may have came from the plants I bought. The fish haven't seen them I think cuz I captured the one that was out. The other is hiding in one of the ornaments I think.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a damselfly larvae to me.


----------



## farmhand (Dec 7, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like a damselfly larvae to me.


Agree. I had a couple hitch hike in with plants before. Then some time later my wife asked me why dragonflies were getting in the house.


----------



## Dusty30 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah I thought it had to be some sort of bug larvae. I am going to catch the other one and get rid of them they just created me out when I saw it never come across that before and was worried they could hurt the fish


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

farmhand said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a damselfly larvae to me.
> ...


 :lol:


----------

